# Problem z gierką astromenace

## Pryka

Z nudów znalazłem w necie ciekawą gierkę sprawdziłem czy jest na mirrorze okazało się że jest w wersji .bin (niestety starsza niż na stronie projektu ale pokusiłem się o instalację)

Szybko się zainstalowała, ale podczas próby jej uruchomienia wywala takie cuś.

```
pryka@Gentoo ~ $ astromenace

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
```

Jakieś pomysły 

ps. to strona gry jak by był ktoś zainteresowany http://www.viewizard.com/astromenace/index_linux.php

----------

## Yatmai

Noo wiesz, czasem strace pomaga jeśli znasz się troche na rzeczy  :Wink: 

EDIT

zassałem gierkę ze stronki którą podałeś i pomijając problematycznie rozpakowywanie wszystko działa

----------

## Pryka

nie no ze strace to ja nawet nie próbuje Gentoo mam dopiero ze 2 tygodnie  :Razz:  moze więcej troche.

A co do gry to właśnie ściągam ze strony spróbuje zainstalować że tak powiem "ręcznie" bez portage

EDIT:

I lipa dalej wywala to samo "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci"

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak to zrobić ???

----------

## HiTo

Jestes pewien, ze masz dobrze skonfigurowane X-y? Ja tak miałem, gdy zapomnialem odhashowac linijki dotyczace DRI, na dole xorg.conf.

Zobacz czy Ci dziala glxgears, jak nie, to diabel tkwi w konfiguracji.

----------

## Pryka

```
pryka@Gentoo ~ $ glxgears

7142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1428.278 FPS

6796 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1359.081 FPS

7166 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1433.151 FPS

7232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1446.363 FPS
```

A oto mój xorg

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "AIGLX" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   VideoRam     131072

        BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"   

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

           Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"   

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"   

       EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

       Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Jakieś pomysły ???

----------

## Yatmai

Za#aszuj dri  :Razz: 

----------

## HiTo

ja tez kozystam z otwartego sterownika (radeon mobility M6) i mam to samo

```
# astromenace 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

sprobuj moze ze sterownikami producenta?

EDIT:

Heh, gra odpala z flaga --noAA, aczkolwiek nie dziala jak nalezy. Sprobuj, moze ty bedziesz mial wiecej szczescia.

----------

## Chaos Engine

na binarnych sterownikach (fglrx) chodzi aczkolwiek też się wywala

----------

## Pryka

z flaga  --noAA gra sie wlacza ale widze bialy ekran potem czarny i zostaje tylko ctrl+alt+backspace

przejscie na fglrx nie wchodzi niestety w gre

no nic trudno przezyje  :Razz: 

----------

